# Obtaining CGM paint



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Where can I get CGM paint, or at least, have it mixed? I want to paint my Svede OTRCAI, the strut tower brace, my FRCs (for shows), and the rear bumper insert. Maybe use the extra for touchup, or for a front plate bracket delete.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Your nearest autobody supply store


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Do they need a code, or is that something they can just look up?


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

I've purchased paint from PaintScratch.com for several of our cars and haven't been disappointed:

PaintScratch Touch Up Paint, Spray Cans, Paint Pen

You can get small paint pens up to rattle cans of your color: 12/WA276M


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Do they need a code, or is that something they can just look up?


A competent supply house can just look up your car. They have all that info right at their fingertips. If they aren't that good, they would probably ask for your paintcode

I have 3 good supply houses in just my city alone, with plenty more in all the surrounding communities.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

That's killer. I'm really excited to paint my intake and bumper insert. I'm looking to win a trophy in the 2000+ class at some shows this year.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

BRZN said:


> I've purchased paint from PaintScratch.com for several of our cars and haven't been disappointed:
> 
> PaintScratch Touch Up Paint, Spray Cans, Paint Pen
> 
> You can get small paint pens up to rattle cans of your color: 12/WA276M


:agree

Quality stuff from PaintScratch.com


----------



## fittrjoe (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the tip ,Just ordered a paint pen for my door handle chips


----------



## Ironmn715 (Nov 30, 2012)

I just orderd up some Barbados blue form them to paint up my SS OTRCAI and engine cover. Should look really nice wit the paint matched to the car.

'Moe


----------

